# Tubal Ligations



## deb_caswell@yahoo.com (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a question that one of the Pathologist from work asked me  and was wondering if you could help me with it ? 

I wonder if you ask if the cpt community is recognizing the fact that simple tubal ligations with just a cross section of the middle of the tube are being replaced with partial salpingectomies that remove the fimbriae to reduce the incidence of cancer.  These of course take more work including more blocks and review time to detect precursor lesions and neoplasia. They also result in more paratubal cysts which are actually usually incidental to the removal of the fallopian tube.  Since these are common specimens it would be worth clarifying, because this will come up again.
 We code these  with 88302  with the new way of doing these there is more work , can we code these 88304?


----------



## deb_caswell@yahoo.com (Aug 22, 2016)

*Another question  on the same subject*

if you are looking at the fallopian tube and there is significant pathology is it appropriate to code the pathology found  such as  paratubal cysts?


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 22, 2016)

You will need to take it up with the CPT editorial panel. http://www.ama-assn.org/ama/pub/phy...illing-insurance/cpt/cpt-editorial-panel.page

Form for Pathology change requests (Must have AMA log in): http://www.ama-assn.org/ama/pub/phy...codes/request-form-pathology-laboratory.page?

Might be better to discuss with representative from the ASCP

If the specimen is not listed on 88304 you are limited to 88302 which specifies Fallopian Tube for Sterilization.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 22, 2016)

The 88302 for the Fallopian tube is specific to sterilization.  I use 88305 for these as it does  list Fallopian tube biopsy which is equivalent in work to what the pathologist is doing.


----------

